# From Aluminum to Carbon



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

In January of 2011, I bought a brand new 2.1 after having taken a couple years off from road biking to focus more on mtb riding. I was extremely happy with the 2.1 and put a few thousand miles on it over the course of the year (which I know isn't a ton, but it's not bad either). In March of this year, right before I moved out of Baltimore, the 2.1 was stolen from me (maybe that was the cities farewell to me?). After shedding a few tears, I went out last week and bought a Madone 4.5. Yesterday, I ticked over 100 miles on the new bike, so I finally feel like I am able to give introductory thoughts about it and have them be based on more than just the excitement of buying a new toy. Overall, the differences are subtle, but during the course of a 15-20 mile ride, the subtleties add up and the ride difference between the two is unbelievable. I am still pretty fired up about the stolen 2.1 and I miss all the goodies I had added to it, but I LOVE the Madone and couldn't be more delighted with the upgrade.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

nice bike. don't close your q/r levers against the fork or frame tubes...doesn't make sense to do that.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> nice bike. don't close your q/r levers against the fork or frame tubes...doesn't make sense to do that.


Forgot to mention the dork disk. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

And taking pictures from the drive side...

new bike looks nice, though!


----------



## stabor (Nov 22, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> nice bike. don't close your q/r levers against the fork or frame tubes...doesn't make sense to do that.


Sorry, what's the reason for this? Possible damage to frame in a crash?


Steve


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

stabor said:


> Sorry, what's the reason for this? Possible damage to frame in a crash?
> 
> 
> Steve


If the QR is sufficiently tight, it makes it real hard to get your fingers behind the lever to get enough leverage to loosen it. Just makes it a PITA.


----------



## Trekkin2 (Jun 1, 2012)

BlueWheels said:


> In January of 2011, I bought a brand new 2.1 after having taken a couple years off from road biking to focus more on mtb riding. I was extremely happy with the 2.1 and put a few thousand miles on it over the course of the year (which I know isn't a ton, but it's not bad either). In March of this year, right before I moved out of Baltimore, the 2.1 was stolen from me (maybe that was the cities farewell to me?). After shedding a few tears, I went out last week and bought a Madone 4.5. Yesterday, I ticked over 100 miles on the new bike, so I finally feel like I am able to give introductory thoughts about it and have them be based on more than just the excitement of buying a new toy. Overall, the differences are subtle, but during the course of a 15-20 mile ride, the subtleties add up and the ride difference between the two is unbelievable. I am still pretty fired up about the stolen 2.1 and I miss all the goodies I had added to it, but I LOVE the Madone and couldn't be more delighted with the upgrade.


Hello everyone! I am new to this forum, and recently back into biking last year. I bought a Trek Hybrid 7.1 last year, put about 1200 miles on it, then bought a 2.1 this year and probably have a few hundred on it already.

It's been interesting learning some of the differences between a road bike and a hybrid or mountain bike, which is what I rode years ago (heavy steel framed Trek 820, from almost 20 years ago).

I kind of wish I had done some research before buying the 7.1, but don't regret it now, because I just have 2 bikes now. I ride the road bike solo, and eventually on a century or two, then I ride the hybrid with the wifey or kids...slow pokes.

Anyway, Blue Wheels, I'm wondering if you care to elaborate a little on some of these subtle differences between your 2.1 and your Madone. I couldn't bring myself to part with the cash for a carbon bike, and have been happy with the difference between the 2.1 and the 7.1 so far, but who knows what tomorrow looks like.



redondoaveb said:


> Forgot to mention the dork disk. :thumbsup:


Forgive my ignorance, but what is the dork disk?


----------



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

Trekkin2 said:


> Anyway, Blue Wheels, I'm wondering if you care to elaborate a little on some of these subtle differences between your 2.1 and your Madone. I couldn't bring myself to part with the cash for a carbon bike, and have been happy with the difference between the 2.1 and the 7.1 so far, but who knows what tomorrow looks like.


I think the most surprising thing to me has been how true the sales pitch for carbon frames has turned out to be. I don't think I could have told you that my 2.1 was not stiff, but having gotten very used to that, I can tell you that the Madone 4.5 frame is much more stiff. When I want to accelerate, the carbon frame is much more responsive to my inputs. The same is true about ride compliance. There is less chatter from the road through the Madone frame than there was through my 2.1 frame and the whole bike generally feels more comfortable being in motion. 

As for whether it is worth the extra money, I did get the Madone on a clearance sale which made it only a couple hundred dollars more than a 2.1. For that gap, I would say the upgrade is absolutely worth it. If the price difference was a jump of a thousand dollars (I think list is $800 apart?), I'm not sure I would choose the 4.5. I was very happy with the 2.1 when I had it and $800 can buy a lot of goodies that will make a bike more fun (I think my list would include ROL wheels, new bars, new saddle). Now that I have it, though, you'd be hard pressed to get me to give up the Madone and it might be impossible to get me back onto an aluminum frame.


----------



## nelson4568 (May 28, 2012)

i love the 2011 4.5 it was the nicest color combination of any bike I've ever seen


----------



## Brent Perkins (Jun 16, 2012)

nice bike


----------



## Schlitzer (Jun 21, 2012)

nice bike! 

I have been riding the same 4.5 as yours for just over a year and i love it. :thumbsup:


----------

